# Half the gang! (includes Maltese, Am. Eski, Papillon!)



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Found some pictures I took about a month ago when half of the dogs in our neighborhood were playing together. In the summer we get up to 20 dogs to play together but since it was winter, not many people wanted to come out.

Cotton. Maltese/poodle or Maltese/bichon mix. His mom isn't sure. This boy LOVES to pose by the way!










Butter is a Maltese. They're from different owners but live together about half the time.









Sugar(left) sister of Butter (not by blood). I couldn't get a good shot of all 3 of them!!









Another attempt. Note only Cotton poses the whole time hehe









Everybody! Nia was voicing her impatience for a treat









kiddies









spoiled pups!









Guigui our beloved Eskie/Pom mix









Mr. hairy face. He got a groom a week after this









As you can see, everyone in my area wants or has a little white dog. There are more Maltese, Poodles, Bichons or their mixes than I can count. There are also white scotties, westies, Eskies, and very light cream poms. A few creme Chis as well. Everyone has a white dog it seems.


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

Awwwwww I love all those little white doggies!!!!!!  There are soo many members on my malt forum that own maltese! I just love little furballs, I wish I was lived where you lived! Great pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Darla Giselle said:


> Awwwwww I love all those little white doggies!!!!!!  There are soo many members on my malt forum that own maltese! I just love little furballs, I wish I was lived where you lived! Great pictures, thanks for sharing!


I wish I lived somewhere else LOL. Once I had a rude person (actually I think it was the owner of sugar and butter say "what's wrong with its face? It's black." To my dog when my mom was there. We were really like wtf....? I think she thought we had a pomeranian with a defective face -__-


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG, that's exactly what my mom said to me when I showed Cadence to her on webcam.. She went like "eww, why is his face black?" -____-"" (she said it in Chinese too, which somehow sounds MORE insulting!)

Anyway, I'm loving the pics!! AND THEY'RE ALL WHITE!! Lol. Is Guigui is Chinese name? One of my close friends named her dog "Lui Lui" ("girl girl", if you speak Cantonese lol). All the white people have a hard time pronouncing it so they just call her Lulu. Lol!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah GuiGui is in cantonese. But hey I know a LuiLui too! She's a Yorkie. 

My mom's response to seeing Nia for the first time was "no we're not getting a dog NOW! Wait a couple of months!" Somehow less than a month later Nia was home LOL


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I wish I lived somewhere else LOL. Once I had a rude person (actually I think it was the owner of sugar and butter say "what's wrong with its face? It's black." To my dog when my mom was there. We were really like wtf....? I think she thought we had a pomeranian with a defective face -__-


Aw, that's crazy, paps faces are beautiful. Maybe its a Canadian thing? LOL  Just kidding.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Yeah GuiGui is in cantonese. But hey I know a LuiLui too! She's a Yorkie.
> 
> My mom's response to seeing Nia for the first time was "no we're not getting a dog NOW! Wait a couple of months!" Somehow less than a month later Nia was home LOL


Hmm.. I'm having a hard time figuring out what Gui Gui means.. LOL! My friend's Lui Lui is a JRT/Chi. She has another JRT back in HK named "Gwai Gwai".. who is apparently very "gwai", lol.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

It's supposed to mean daughter or something but since I don't speak Cantonese, I have no idea.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

-swoon..- Ugh, you just made me want a maltese even more..

BTW, I am SO convinced that Roxy and Nia are related..lol, they look so much alike. My crappo camera doesn't capture it, but they have the exact same face colors in the exact same places. They're like long lost sisters! lol!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Nia looks out of place in the sea of white dogs, lol!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

In Mandarin, "Gui Nu" means "daughter", although it's not as commonly used and more formal, so to speak. "Nu" means woman/girl and "Gui" is literally translated as a woman of the house. 

I also know a lot of dogs named "Guai Guai" ("well-behaved", "good"). That, and "Bao Bao" seem to be the most common names for dogs owned by Chinese speaking households. Trent's Chinese name, however, is "Tiger". 

But very nice pictures, and adorable dogs!! Those white dogs are tough to take pictures of - you did a great job.


----------



## LaurenE (Mar 16, 2010)

Nia's ear fringe makes me swoon


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Equinox said:


> In Mandarin, "Gui Nu" means "daughter", although it's not as commonly used and more formal, so to speak. "Nu" means woman/girl and "Gui" is literally translated as a woman of the house.
> 
> I also know a lot of dogs named "Guai Guai" ("well-behaved", "good"). That, and "Bao Bao" seem to be the most common names for dogs owned by Chinese speaking households. Trent's Chinese name, however, is "Tiger".
> 
> But very nice pictures, and adorable dogs!! Those white dogs are tough to take pictures of - you did a great job.


Oh wow, my Mandarin sucks so bad..  I don't even know what "gui nu" means lol! I only understand the "nu" part. And LOL! Tiger! That's awesome  I should come up with a Chinese name for Cadence as well... maybe "Zhai Zhai"? LOL! Since "Lui Lui" seems so popular.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

PappyMom said:


> -swoon..- Ugh, you just made me want a maltese even more..
> 
> BTW, I am SO convinced that Roxy and Nia are related..lol, they look so much alike. My crappo camera doesn't capture it, but they have the exact same face colors in the exact same places. They're like long lost sisters! lol!


The do look very much alike! According to Nia's breeder, apparently the European dogs have more of the black mask that Nia has. It's not that common in North America or something like that. Since Nia is 1/4 European, maybe that's where it came from? I'm wondering where Roxy's masking gene came from!



Laurelin said:


> Nia looks out of place in the sea of white dogs, lol!


Poor Nia, she's always left out. Every time people around here walk by they're always like OMG WOW! The white dogs are so cute! Look at the white one. And Nia is always neglected. Except today, a nice couple walked towards us and they were like OMG! There's a Papillon! Look at its ears. In my head I was like YES! SCORE!



Equinox said:


> ut very nice pictures, and adorable dogs!! Those white dogs are tough to take pictures of - you did a great job.


Aww, thanks! I thought they didn't turn out great since it was a cloudy day and it was very very hard to get good light. I ended up doing a lot of editing on the computer. that's cheating hehe



LaurenE said:


> Nia's ear fringe makes me swoon


Thanks! LOL How did you even see fringe in that picture?? I don't feel like she has tons of fringe compared some of the Paps I see where fringe is draping on the floor! But I guess it's still growing since she's not even 1.5 years old yet.


----------

